# Volunteers needed for this section



## Faun (Jun 5, 2015)

Let me know if you guys are interested in maintaining sticky thread for this subforum. Sticky threads are showing their age now.

Let's replace/edit the already existing sticky threads with the updated content.

Those who are interested can reply here.

Let's stick to the same format when we edit threads.
1. Don't overuse colors. Use only where the colors help in telling difference distinctly.
2. Don't use over sized fonts. Use only where it is essential.

A section index thread sticky with link to important threads will help all members alike.


----------

